# Sticky  All Series 2 DirecTivos: 6.4a Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

SD and HD Tivo DVRs: 6.4a
National release begins 5/28/2008.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129570

Please discuss all issues with this version here.


----------



## Smuuth

For those who may not have seen my earlier posts, I have 6.4a on my HR10-250 and have used the remote scheduler from the DIRECTV website. It works...


----------



## jims

Great news Stuart, I have two and will be watching this forum closely.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Release notes are now available.


----------



## Draconis

Interesting, perhaps I need to dig the R10 out of the closet and check it out. 

Are there any menu (GUI) changes with the new software?


----------



## codespy

Draconis said:


> Interesting, perhaps I need to dig the R10 out of the closet and check it out.


My SD TiVo unit does not show up on the dropdown for DVR Scheduler at DirecTV's site. All my other HD units do though. Not sure if the SD's will be included in this feature.


----------



## TomF

I just forced a call and it started to download data. When it was done, the status said "Pending restart", so I rebooted. After rebooting, it said it was installing a service update. Then it rebooted again and came up and said 

"Preparing the service update ...
This may take up to an hour."

 :eek2:  

After about 5-6 minutes it started acquiring information from the satellite.

Now it's up and running again, the software version is 6.4a-01-2-357.


----------



## TomF

Draconis said:


> Are there any menu (GUI) changes with the new software?


*- Under Settings, there's a new menu item called "Recording". The sub-menus under this are "Overlap Protection" and "Suggestions".*

_Selecting Overlap Protection returns the following message:_
"When programs overlap by 5 minutes or less, do you want to clip (partially record) the lower priority instead of canceling it?

Note: You can also adjust the priority of your Season Pass and Wishlist recording using the Season Pass Manager. Go to DIRECTV Central and select "Pick Programs to Record">"Season Pass Manager."

Yes, clip lower priority program
No, cancel the lower priority program."

*The Suggestions option is unchanged.*

*- When deleting a program with a dash (-), there is no longer a confirmation. A new folder shows up at the bottom of the Now Playing List called "Recently Deleted" along with the number of deleted programs in parentheses. When selecting this folder, you are shown a list of recently deleted programs. When selecting a program in this folder, you are given the following options:
*
Recover
Permanently delete
Don't do anything

_Selecting Recover returns the following message:_

"This recording has been recovered. You may want to change the keep until date to prevent it from being unexpectedly deleted.

Keep until I delete
Keep through <date>
Don't change date"

*There's the usual "Please Wait" logo on the screen during the recover operation. This is apparently retroactive. It showed 14 programs that I had deleted going back to 5/18. There doesn't seem to be any order to how the deleted programs display. They're not in alphabetical order or by date. The date shown is the recording date. They may ordered by when you deleted them.*
_
Selecting Permanently Delete returns the following message:_

"Do you want to permanently delete this recording?

Note: You don't need to delete programs from this folder yourself. They are automatically deleted when space is needed for new recordings."


----------



## Thaedron

Glad to hear about the upgrade. Bummer on the 24 hr PPV changes on the DirecTivos too. Maybe I should unplug... ;-)



TomF said:


> - Under Settings, there's a new menu item called "Recording". The sub-menus under this are "Overlap Protection" and "Suggestions".
> 
> Selecting Overlap Protection shows the following:
> "When programs overlap by 5 minutes or less, do you want to clip (partially record) the lower priority instead of canceling it?


Awesome news for both that and the recently deleted folder... Now what are the chances we'll get either of those features on our HR2Xs?

How's that go... slim and none and slim just left the building?


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

Thaedron said:


> Awesome news for both that and the recently deleted folder... Now what are the chances we'll get either of those features on our HR2Xs?


What about the R15s, R16s, and R22s?


----------



## STEVEN-H

I forced a phone call and also received the update. It is still loading now

All working as advertised!


----------



## Nighthawk68

Forced the call, and got the 6.4 software, got a little worried, everything was in black and white, however a 2nd restart fixed that.
Not crazy about the 24 hr rental timeframe, but what the heck, I havn't rented a PPV in a couple years, as my local video store rents widescreen dvds for $2.60.


----------



## jims

I did the same thing as TomF, software doesn't download until after restart.


----------



## jims

All Tivo codes Select->Play->Select->30->Select for 30 second skip (etc.) need to be reentered.


----------



## Mark Holtz

I forced the update myself, and got the 6.4a update just fine. Just a few notes from my end....

- Had to re-enter Select->Play->Select->30->Select and Select->Play->Select->Pause->Select
- Entering a channel number in the Channel List actually works again
- My Recently Deleted List was at 24 Items
- The order of the Recently Deleted list was when you actually deleted the program. The most recently deleted items at at the top, the oldest deleted item is at the bottom, and subject to be overwritten.
- If you delete an item from the suggested list, then recover it, it will show up in the Now Playing list. Apparently a feature.
- What's this Audio DRC in the Audio Settings? Did I miss that in a previous update?
- Program Clipping defaults to On. I set it to off. 
- Still wish I could set my default recording option to start 1 minute early and end 5 minutes late.


----------



## TomF

Mark Holtz said:


> - What's this Audio DRC in the Audio Settings? Did I miss that in a previous update?


I saw this and actually wondered about it myself. I just thought that I might not have remembered it being there. But it could be new. Maybe someone with a better memory can say.


----------



## litzdog911

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> What about the R15s, R16s, and R22s?


No word yet on whether the non-Tivo DVRs will get these features.


----------



## captain_video

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> What about the R15s, R16s, and R22s?


The 6.4 update is only for Tivos. Those models are DirecTV DVRs and use different software. Basedon the changes included in 6.4a it sounds like they're just getting the DirecTivo models up to the same level of features as the S3 models, only without MRV.



jims said:


> I did the same thing as TomF, software doesn't download until after restart.


The software is already downloaded if the status says "Pending restart". It doesn't get installed until after you restart the Tivo.


----------



## johnp37

How does one force a software download for the HR10-250?


----------



## cadet502

johnp37 said:


> How does one force a software download for the HR10-250?


You can't force the download, the software is probably sitting on your machine already. You can force a phone call (??settings, phone, daily call??). If you are authorized to install it will, otherwise it won't. Seems like this is a rolling update.


----------



## cadet502

I was all prepared to see this waiting for me yesterday, as my HR10-250 showed up in my remote booking list, and it confirmed a request. Alas, not updated, and a phone call did not initiate the update. I'll try again Friday. 


.


----------



## Aztec Pilot

I need a refresh, as I do not play with this box much. Does a phone line need to be hooked up for it to get the update (HR-10-250) ?? Will it continue to work without the update??


----------



## Smuuth

Aztec Pilot said:


> I need a refresh, as I do not play with this box much. Does a phone line need to be hooked up for it to get the update (HR-10-250) ?? Will it continue to work without the update??


Yes, for a stock HR10-250, it must be hooked up to a phone line to update. The software downloads from the satellite but will not install itself until the HR10-250 can make a call.

The HR10-250 will continue to work without the update, however, you will not get the new features discussed above nor will you be able to use the remote booking DVR scheduler.


----------



## mstenbrg

Is this for all DirecTivo's? I have an older one that I would like to use remote scheduling on, but not sure what model it is.


----------



## O2BRich

Has anyone received this update on their Samsung DirecTV TiVO?


----------



## machavez00

Is the letterbox/pan and scan option under video new? I haven't played with the SD TiVo for awhile.


----------



## TheDurk

Mark Holtz said:


> I forced the update myself, and got the 6.4a update just fine. Just a few notes from my end....
> 
> - What's this Audio DRC in the Audio Settings? Did I miss that in a previous update?


I'm still on 6.3f and I have the AudioDRC setting on 2 SDDirecTivo's. I never noticed it before and it is set wrong for my setup. But it only applies to DD Audio and I never use that on my SD machines anymore.


----------



## TheDurk

machavez00 said:


> Is the letterbox/pan and scan option under video new? I haven't played with the SD TiVo for awhile.


I guess it is as my 6.3f has only the old 4:3 and 16:9 options that have always been there.


----------



## Lee L

I;m pretty sure the 4:3 and 16:9 options have always been there. I don't think they actually do anything either.


----------



## machavez00

this is with 4:3 selected. How long does it take before the receiver shows in the drop down menu. It updated to 6.4 this morning.


----------



## litzdog911

mstenbrg said:


> Is this for all DirecTivo's? I have an older one that I would like to use remote scheduling on, but not sure what model it is.


What brand/model Tivo do you have? This update is just for Series 2 DirecTV/Tivos.


----------



## codespy

litzdog911 said:


> What brand/model Tivo do you have? This update is just for Series 2 DirecTV/Tivos.


My SD-DVR40 updated to 6.4a, but the receiver is not listed in DVR Scheduler. Only my HR10's and HR20's are shown, not my SD unit. Anyone else?

Bug still present- clock still flashes when you enter S-P-S-<instant replay>-S.


----------



## iamjemhadar

I forced a call yesterday and updated my Hughes HDVR2 DirecTivo to 6.4a. All new features are there except the DVR scheduler on the website does not show my tivo for recording. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## codespy

iamjemhadar said:


> I forced a call yesterday and updated my Hughes HDVR2 DirecTivo to 6.4a. All new features are there except the DVR scheduler on the website does not show my tivo for recording. Anybody else have this problem?


See post 32.


----------



## RandCfilm

codespy said:


> See post 32.


6 minutes between posts. If iamjemhadar is like me, he was probably still typing his question while you were posting yours.  

Oh, and my units do show up on the website


----------



## machavez00

what happened to "refresh receiver? I was going to refresh. my SD TiVo to see if that helped.


----------



## manhole

O2BRich said:
 

> Has anyone received this update on their Samsung DirecTV TiVO?


I'd like to know the same thing considering those of us with Samsung's never received the 6.3f update.


----------



## RandCfilm

machavez00 said:


> what happened to "refresh receiver? I was going to refresh. my SD TiVo to see if that helped.


go to "customer service" on the left side of web site.
then troubleshooting
then on screen messages
then click a message link.


----------



## dstager

One of the listed improvements is "Fixes for Service Labels". What are service labels and what was broken/fixed?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not sure I know, but the wording came directly from the source.


----------



## mstenbrg

litzdog911 said:


> What brand/model Tivo do you have? This update is just for Series 2 DirecTV/Tivos.


It is a DVR80. Not sure if it is a series 2. I would like to upgrade it to another HR-20 anyway.


----------



## Paul_PDX

Received the update and everything is working fine on my HR10 (way smoother than my recent HR21 updates).


Service label fix probably has to do with the brand logos by the channel numbers in the playlist etc. Occassionally they would diappear for some people (I never saw that issue_


----------



## whitepelican

Question: Can anyone with a SD DirecTivo (w/ 6.4a) verify that they can use the online DVR scheduler? I ask because only my HR10-250 is showing up in the online scheduler and not my SD units.


----------



## tadtam

whitepelican said:


> Question: Can anyone with a SD DirecTivo (w/ 6.4a) verify that they can use the online DVR scheduler? I ask because only my HR10-250 is showing up in the online scheduler and not my SD units.


I checked and still says my equipment does not have that ability :nono2:

They will give me a free update to D* DVR which has this ability...

Is it worth it??


----------



## sacalait

whitepelican said:


> Question: Can anyone with a SD DirecTivo (w/ 6.4a) verify that they can use the online DVR scheduler? I ask because only my HR10-250 is showing up in the online scheduler and not my SD units.


I cannot use the scheduler on a R-10 model. I verified the software and the other features, i.e. the recently deleted folder, but the receiver doesn't show up on my list for online scheduling. Do they need a network connection for this feature to work. If so, I guess I am out of luck because from what I can see, the R-10 doesn't have one.


----------



## jal

tadtam said:


> I checked and still says my equipment does not have that ability :nono2:
> 
> They will give me a free update to D* DVR which has this ability...
> 
> Is it worth it??


Not at all. Stick with the TIVO. I returned my R15 after a few months. Anyway, the scheduling is done over the satellite, so my guess is Directv just has to update its systems for the R10.


----------



## whitepelican

sacalait said:


> Do they need a network connection for this feature to work. If so, I guess I am out of luck because from what I can see, the R-10 doesn't have one.


You don't need a network connection to use the scheduler. It works fine for HR2x and HR10-250 units that aren't networked. It seems that even though they are updating the software for the SD DirecTivos to be capable of remote scheduling, that they haven't actually given any of them the permission from DirecTV's end yet.


----------



## newsposter

i'm still confused as to if suggestions or deleted items will be deleted first for space. I currently use suggestions to monitor space


----------



## Baconbeard

I forced a call last night, but it did not update the software. I have a Series 2 RCA DVR80.


----------



## JohnDG

newsposter said:


> i'm still confused as to if suggestions or deleted items will be deleted first for space. I currently use suggestions to monitor space


The best explanation I saw was "nothing has changed."

That is, TiVo has simply giving you access to see deleted programs that have not yet been reclaimed for space when new programs (scheduled or suggestions) are recorded. The deleted programs always go first.

jdg


----------



## dstager

I think the delay in implementing DVR scheduler for Tivo units is just so people will be lured into the "upgrade for free" area.


----------



## Drew2k

Been away for a few days and forced calls on all three of my legacy TiVo receivers, but only the two SD receivers were upgraded to 6.4 - the HD HR10-250 has not been upgraded. On the SD receiver I had *months* of programs listed in the "Deleted Recordings" folder ...


----------



## bqbauer

Mark Holtz said:


> I forced the update myself, and got the 6.4a update just fine. Just a few notes from my end....
> 
> - Had to re-enter Select->Play->Select->30->Select and Select->Play->Select->Pause->Select
> - Entering a channel number in the Channel List actually works again
> - My Recently Deleted List was at 24 Items
> - The order of the Recently Deleted list was when you actually deleted the program. The most recently deleted items at at the top, the oldest deleted item is at the bottom, and subject to be overwritten.
> - If you delete an item from the suggested list, then recover it, it will show up in the Now Playing list. Apparently a feature.
> - What's this Audio DRC in the Audio Settings? Did I miss that in a previous update?
> - Program Clipping defaults to On. I set it to off.
> - Still wish I could set my default recording option to start 1 minute early and end 5 minutes late.


I didn't see a reply to this, so if I missed it....

The 30 second skip option must always be re-entered after a reboot.

The channel number entry problem you describe has, for me, always been fixed by a reboot. It's not software specific.

You must have completely skipped 6.3? Audio DRC has been there since 6.3 first came on the scene.


----------



## Mark Holtz

bqbauer said:


> I didn't see a reply to this, so if I missed it....
> 
> The 30 second skip option must always be re-entered after a reboot.


This was expected. Now, if the option was no longer available, I would be disappointed.


> The channel number entry problem you describe has, for me, always been fixed by a reboot. It's not software specific.


My box has been rebooted several times. Go figure.


> You must have completely skipped 6.3? Audio DRC has been there since 6.3 first came on the scene.


That's the consensus. It probably appeared in a previous upgrade, but nobody noticed before.


----------



## newsposter

uncalled for reboot today...had a storm with no signal and was going to check the readings but before i could do it, it rebooted


----------



## machavez00

I still can't schedule to my Philips Series 2


----------



## man_rob

I did get the update, on my R10, but still no joy on the scheduler. Any word on when DirecTV will ad them to customer accounts?


----------



## rahchgo

I went to the remote scheduler on the web site this morning to schedule something on my HR20 - 700 and noticed the my HR10-250 was now in the list. That brought me here. 

My HR10-250 called home in the early hours of this morning, but is still running 6.3f. I had it call in again and now have the 6.4a version after a restart. 

I attempted one scheduled recording (while still on 6.3f) and noticed that the options to record once or series are greyed out. The confirmation message came back that I had scheduled the series.


----------



## Jon J

The HR10-250 will show up on the scheduling site but it won't actually schedule a recording until 6.4 installs.


----------



## newsposter

just realized there was email on tivo saying it recorded my request...interesting..why doesnt hr20 do that?


----------



## scottp461

I have an actual bug to report! On my HR-10 the recently deleted list only shows the first page (8) of deleted items (there are 24 in the folder), trying to page down or use the down arrow to get to the next page results in the empty folder with "recently deleted folder definition" message. To recover, I must exit using the "left" key as instructed to do, then I can re-enter the folder and repeat. Nothing is lost, but I can only access the last 8 recordings deleted! My HDVR2 works properly when I enter the folder and my other HR-10 will update this evening, so I don't have a comparison to it yet. Any one else have this problem? All my deletions were made after the update. The folders were empty initially.


----------



## tadtam

scottp461 said:


> I have an actual bug to report! On my HR-10 the recently deleted list only shows the first page (8) of deleted items (there are 24 in the folder), trying to page down or use the down arrow to get to the next page results in the empty folder with "recently deleted folder definition" message. To recover, I must exit using the "left" key as instructed to do, then I can re-enter the folder and repeat. Nothing is lost, but I can only access the last 8 recordings deleted! My HDVR2 works properly when I enter the folder and my other HR-10 will update this evening, so I don't have a comparison to it yet. Any one else have this problem? All my deletions were made after the update. The folders were empty initially.


I have a SD tivo and my deleted folder shows 19 items and I can scroll or page down and see all of them. They are listed in order of deletion not recorded date. You must have a bug in your DL.


----------



## scottp461

tadtam said:


> I have a SD tivo and my deleted folder shows 19 items and I can scroll or page down and see all of them. They are listed in order of deletion not recorded date. You must have a bug in your DL.


My HDVR2 (SD) also works correctly, it is only a problem on my HR-10 (HD).


----------



## Drew2k

My two HDVR2s received it, but still no joy with the 6.4a software upgrade on my HR10-250.


----------



## RandCfilm

scottp461 said:


> I have an actual bug to report! On my HR-10 the recently deleted list only shows the first page (8) of deleted items (there are 24 in the folder), trying to page down or use the down arrow to get to the next page results in the empty folder with "recently deleted folder definition" message. To recover, I must exit using the "left" key as instructed to do, then I can re-enter the folder and repeat. Nothing is lost, but I can only access the last 8 recordings deleted! My HDVR2 works properly when I enter the folder and my other HR-10 will update this evening, so I don't have a comparison to it yet. Any one else have this problem? All my deletions were made after the update. The folders were empty initially.


OK here with 16 in deleted folder


----------



## RandCfilm

Drew2k said:


> My two HDVR2s received it, but still no joy with the 6.4a software upgrade on my HR10-250.


IIRC you were left out in the cold for a long time on 6.3f, if so you must have really ticked someone off at DirecTV :lol:


----------



## Budget_HT

6.4 installed on 2 HR10-250's and both accepted and completed recordings scheduled from the DirecTV site the same day.

I wish it would let us remotely schedule recordings of HD local channels received via antenna.


----------



## bobkvjr

I downloaded 6.4 via forced download. My total in the deleted shows folder was 259 programs. One problem I noticed was that it locked up with the record red light on and could not power up/off the receiver. My model is the SD-DVR 40 w/500GB HD installed. A hard power off/on got the unit working again. This was the first problem I noticed so far....

D* will not allow me to schedule to record a show on the website. It says I do not have a DVR.


----------



## Drew2k

RandCfilm said:


> IIRC you were left out in the cold for a long time on 6.3f, if so you must have really ticked someone off at DirecTV :lol:


 And here I thought DIRECTV liked me, they really liked me!

I actually forgot that I had issues with 6.3f ... so you've got a better memory than I do! I looked it up, and on 2/13/08, 9 days after the 6.3F rollout started, I still didn't have it:



Drew2k said:


> Still on 6.3e here ... no love yet on the staggered rollout.


It's now 8 days after the 6.4a rollout started, so I jumped the gun on complaining by a day! :lol:

(I only wish I knew how long it took me to get 6.3f - I wonder what the deal is with this HR10 ... maybe it's afraid of change!)


----------



## scottp461

scottp461 said:


> I have an actual bug to report! On my HR-10 the recently deleted list only shows the first page (8) of deleted items (there are 24 in the folder), trying to page down or use the down arrow to get to the next page results in the empty folder with "recently deleted folder definition" message. To recover, I must exit using the "left" key as instructed to do, then I can re-enter the folder and repeat. Nothing is lost, but I can only access the last 8 recordings deleted! My HDVR2 works properly when I enter the folder and my other HR-10 will update this evening, so I don't have a comparison to it yet. Any one else have this problem? All my deletions were made after the update. The folders were empty initially.


The list problem has corrected itself! All is working properly now. Both of my HR-10's and my HDVR2 are running 6.4a with no problems. Just a note about the recently deleted items, they are the first to be recorded over, even before previously recorded suggestions. My deleted folders were all empty again last night, even with a fair number of suggestions remaining, both older and newer.


----------



## dtremain

O2BRich said:


> Has anyone received this update on their Samsung DirecTV TiVO?


Not me, and I never got 6.3f either.

My R-10 has updated to 6.4a just fine.


----------



## jclarke9999

dtremain said:


> Not me, and I never got 6.3f either.
> 
> My R-10 has updated to 6.4a just fine.


I haven't gotten 6.4a and never received 6.3f on my Samsung as well.


----------



## manhole

jclarke9999 said:


> I haven't gotten 6.4a and never received 6.3f on my Samsung as well.


Yep, I'm in that same boat as well.


----------



## Smuuth

jclarke9999 said:


> I haven't gotten 6.4a and never received 6.3f on my Samsung as well.





manhole said:


> Yep, I'm in that same boat as well.


You do have them connected to a phone line?


----------



## dtremain

Smuuth said:


> You do have them connected to a phone line?


My S4120R is always plugged in and I've forced daily calls for the past couple of weeks.

It has no trouble making "successful" calls every time.

It never got 6.3f (as most posters have reported their Samsungs never did) and it has yet to get 6.4a.

I haven't seen a single poster, here or elsewhere, report 6.4a on a Samsung yet.

There is clealry an issue.

My R-10 installed it, with just its regular phone call, already.

Both units are stock and unhacked.


----------



## O2BRich

dtremain said:


> My S4120R is always plugged in and I've forced daily calls for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> It has no trouble making "successful" calls every time.
> 
> It never got 6.3f (as most posters have reported their Samsungs never did) and it has yet to get 6.4a.
> 
> I haven't seen a single poster, here or elsewhere, report 6.4a on a Samsung yet.
> 
> There is clealry an issue.
> 
> My R-10 installed it, with just its regular phone call, already.
> 
> Both units are stock and unhacked.


Mine is connected as well and I have forced several calls.

I never received 6.3f as well and have the reboot issue and want it fixed.

What is up with DirecTV and Samsung TiVO owners?

DirecTV if you are listening please give us Samsung TiVO owners 6.4a?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Drew2k

Well, I've forced a phone call every day since 6.4a rolled out, and my HR10-250 just doesn't seem to be on the approved list. Both of my HDVR2 DVRs were, but not my HR10! Somebody up there doesn't like this DVR!


----------



## jdmaxell

scottp461 said:


> I have an actual bug to report! On my HR-10 the recently deleted list only shows the first page (8) of deleted items (there are 24 in the folder), trying to page down or use the down arrow to get to the next page results in the empty folder with "recently deleted folder definition" message. To recover, I must exit using the "left" key as instructed to do, then I can re-enter the folder and repeat. Nothing is lost, but I can only access the last 8 recordings deleted! My HDVR2 works properly when I enter the folder and my other HR-10 will update this evening, so I don't have a comparison to it yet. Any one else have this problem? All my deletions were made after the update. The folders were empty initially.


Me Too! Philips sr80


----------



## manhole

dtremain said:


> I haven't seen a single poster, here or elsewhere, report 6.4a on a Samsung yet.
> 
> There is clealry an issue.


I haven't seen a single user report 6.3f on a Samsung.


----------



## man_rob

Has anyone with an R10 standard definition model been able to use the remote booking on DirecTV.com?


----------



## rawilson

man_rob said:


> Has anyone with an R10 standard definition model been able to use the remote booking on DirecTV.com?


Not working for me either


----------



## ktk0117

man_rob said:


> Has anyone with an R10 standard definition model been able to use the remote booking on DirecTV.com?


Tried mine just now, and still nothing.


----------



## Drew2k

I've been forcing a daily call every day since 5/27 and my HR10-250 still hasn't been updated. 

Two HDVR2 receivers on my account have been updated, however. All receivers are connected to the same phone number.

For the fun of it yesterday, I plugged in a deactivated HR10-250, connected to the DVR service and believe it or not, the DEACTIVATED HR10 received the authorization to update to 6.4 ... so why won't my activated HR10 get the authorization? 

Can a moderator with a DIRECTV contact please verify if the release is still considered in staggered rollout or if all receivers should have gotten the authorization to update by now?

Thanks.


----------



## TermiNader

Nothing definite, but should be available in Summer 2008.



ktk0117 said:


> Tried mine just now, and still nothing.


----------



## KSbugeater

I've been getting daily, sometimes twice daily lockups on my R10 since th upgrade. Picture is frozen, required RBR to get out of it. We've had a lot of bad weather, but it is surge protected and if power was lost, it should have done a power cycle instead of rebooting. Getting pretty annoying.


----------



## bleggett29

O2BRich said:


> Mine is connected as well and I have forced several calls.
> 
> I never received 6.3f as well and have the reboot issue and want it fixed.
> 
> What is up with DirecTV and Samsung TiVO owners?
> 
> DirecTV if you are listening please give us Samsung TiVO owners 6.4a?
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce


I have a Samsung SIR-S4080R. Connected it to the phone line in the first time in 4 or 5 years last night. Did a call home and restart. It now has 6.4a. Previous version was 6.2a.


----------



## dtremain

bleggett29 said:


> I have a Samsung SIR-S4080R. Connected it to the phone line in the first time in 4 or 5 years last night. Did a call home and restart. It now has 6.4a. Previous version was 6.2a.


Yes, it appears to have gone out to Samsungs early last week. That's when I finally got it and a lot of people reported getting it on vairous forums.

I'm relieved.


----------



## O2BRich

dtremain said:


> Yes, it appears to have gone out to Samsungs early last week. That's when I finally got it and a lot of people reported getting it on vairous forums.
> 
> I'm relieved.


That figures my Tivo is in storage until my new house is done early Sept


----------



## dtremain

O2BRich said:


> That figures my Tivo is in storage until my new house is done early Sept


It will be there for you, either still on the satellite or through the phone system.

More importantly, I hope all is well with the new house.


----------



## sacalait

rawilson said:


> Not working for me either


Nor me, the other new features, i.e. recycle bin and record clip.


----------



## O2BRich

dtremain said:


> It will be there for you, either still on the satellite or through the phone system.
> 
> More importantly, I hope all is well with the new house.


Yeah...I know.

But I waited all those months dealing with the random reboots and as soon as I move they release it for the Samsung TiVO's :grin:


----------



## Drew2k

Drew2k said:


> I've been forcing a daily call every day since 5/27 and my HR10-250 still hasn't been updated.
> 
> Two HDVR2 receivers on my account have been updated, however. All receivers are connected to the same phone number.
> 
> For the fun of it yesterday, I plugged in a deactivated HR10-250, connected to the DVR service and believe it or not, the DEACTIVATED HR10 received the authorization to update to 6.4 ... so why won't my activated HR10 get the authorization?
> 
> Can a moderator with a DIRECTV contact please verify if the release is still considered in staggered rollout or if all receivers should have gotten the authorization to update by now?
> 
> Thanks.


Still no joy on my HR10-250 ... it will no upgrade, still stuck on 6.3f

Does anyone have any ideas? This is driving me crazy!


----------



## jims

I just got on Directv.com and my two Tivo recievers now show up as being able to remote book.


----------



## Doug Brott

jims said:


> I just got on Directv.com and my two Tivo recievers now show up as being able to remote book.


yup .. Just made an announcement 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131370


----------



## iamjemhadar

Doug Brott said:


> yup .. Just made an announcement
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131370


I love remote booking


----------



## litzdog911

Doug Brott said:


> yup .. Just made an announcement
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131370


Verified. Works on my R10 DirecTivo.


----------



## hiker

Drew2k said:


> Still no joy on my HR10-250 ... it will no upgrade, still stuck on 6.3f
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? This is driving me crazy!


About the only thing you can do is drastic since you will lose all your programs, SPs and settings... reimage your drive (InstantCake if still available).


----------



## man_rob

Woo Hoo! 

I now have TiVo remote scheduling Joy.


----------



## dtremain

hiker said:


> About the only thing you can do is drastic since you will lose all your programs, SPs and settings... reimage your drive (InstantCake if still available).


I think I would wait a while. It's my understanding that the authorizations are staggered throughout the month. You might just be unlucky.

I would at least wait until July 1 before I gave up.


----------



## dtremain

man_rob said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> I now have TiVo remote scheduling Joy.


Same here.


----------



## Drew2k

hiker said:


> About the only thing you can do is drastic since you will lose all your programs, SPs and settings... reimage your drive (InstantCake if still available).


That, or Clear and Delete to see if a new attempt after the C&D would download 6.4a

However, I'm not willing to go that far and will just have to wait for 6.4b ...


----------



## TomF

I had tried the remote booking on my HR10-250 awhile ago but it didn't work. Just tried again today and not only did it work, nearly instantaneously, but it also put a message in the Messages folder:

'Subject: Scheduled - "Premonition"
From: DIRECT.com
Date: Fri 6/20

Your online request for "Premonition" has been received. This program is now scheduled to record and appears in the To Do List.'

Even though the HR2x series has had this for awhile, I don't ever remember getting a message confirming it.


----------



## man_rob

Drew2k said:


> That, or Clear and Delete to see if a new attempt after the C&D would download 6.4a
> 
> However, I'm not willing to go that far and will just have to wait for 6.4b ...


Poor Drew, he's on the doorstep with flowers in hand and stood up again.

I hope you can get an update soon.


----------



## litzdog911

Drew2k said:


> ...
> 
> However, I'm not willing to go that far and will just have to wait for 6.4b ...


Supposedly v6.4a continues to roll out through June, so give it a couple more weeks.


----------



## Drew2k

man_rob said:


> Poor Drew, he's on the doorstep with flowers in hand and stood up again.
> 
> I hope you can get an update soon.


 Too funny ...



litzdog911 said:


> Supposedly v6.4a continues to roll out through June, so give it a couple more weeks.


Thanks ... I wasn't sure if the rollout had ended. I just find it odd that two active receivers (HDVR2) and one of my inactive receivers (HR10) all upgraded to 6.4a after the first phone call, and my active HR10 is just ... on the doorstep ... flowers in hand ...


----------



## Drew2k

With some behind the scenes assistance and much gratitude from me, I finally got 6.4a yesterday! :up:

It had to be downloaded over the phone line, so from the start of the service call back to live TV took just over 2 hours, but who cares ... I finally have it!


----------



## Jon J

Drew2k said:


> With some behind the scenes assistance and much gratitude from me, I finally got 6.4a yesterday! :up:


I would appreciate some advice.

I have three DVRs that are upgraded to 6.4a but I still have one that has been disconnected from the phone for about a year and is still on 6.2b. I like that version because of the program information that is available on the Now Playing list screen.

Except for remote scheduling, is there any other reason to let this last receiver update to 6.4? It has been rock solid for a long, long time.

Thanks.

- Jon


----------



## Drew2k

Jon J said:


> I would appreciate some advice.
> 
> I have three DVRs that are upgraded to 6.4a but I still have one that has been disconnected from the phone for about a year and is still on 6.2b. I like that version because of the program information that is available on the Now Playing list screen.
> 
> Except for remote scheduling, is there any other reason to let this last receiver update to 6.4? It has been rock solid for a long, long time.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - Jon


Your other receivers on 6.4a should have these upgrades so you can test them, but besides remote scheduling, the two big updates are:

- Recently Deleted folder. Contains programs you've deleted (as long as they haven't been overwritten yet) and permits users to undelete them.

- Overlap Protection. Here's how it's described on-screen in the Settings:


> *Clip Overlapping Programs?*
> When programs overlap by 5 minutes or less, do you want to to clip (partially record) the lower priority instead of canceling it?
> 
> Note: You can also adjust the priority of your Season Pass and WishList recordings using the Season Pass Manager. Go to DIRECTV Central and select "Pick Programs to Record">"Season Pass Manager."
> 
> Yes, clip lower priority program
> no, cancel the lower priority program


I guess the question is if you would find either of these features useful ...


----------



## Jon J

Thanks for the very complete response. The un-upgraded receiver is in the same rack as an HR10-250 and an HR20-700 and is mainly a backup for very important shows.

I believe I can live without the latest version on this machine.

Thanks again.


----------



## dbronstein

So how do I get this upgrade to install? The receiver is now in the basement and not connected to a phone line. My understanding is the upgrade is downloaded from the satellite, then it gets "activated" or whatever after the receiver phones home and will install. I took the receiver to another room so I could connect it to a phone line and manually called in, but the upgrade still hasn't installed. If the receiver has to be connected to the satellite when it calls in, then that's not gonna happen because I'm not about to putz around with disconnecting my main receiver.

So is there any way for me to get this upgrade installed?


----------



## ApK

Just called in this weekend to update my R10 and my DVR40. I've been missing these features ever since we retired our SA series 2.
HOWEVER, during the few days since I've upgraded, we had several short but severe storms, and during those storms, on at least one of the DVRs, RECORDED content had been freezing and locking up, eventually the point were we had to power cycle it, twice.
I have never had lockups on recorded content before...live, during rain fade, sure.
I HOPE TO HEAVEN that these lock ups were related directly to the storms somehow, and not to the software. Nor to a drive failure.


----------



## newsposter

Drew2k said:


> With some behind the scenes assistance and much gratitude from me, I finally got 6.4a yesterday! :up:
> 
> It had to be downloaded over the phone line, so from the start of the service call back to live TV took just over 2 hours, but who cares ... I finally have it!


i dont get it..i thought ALL hooked up receivers got all updates downloaded except if the line was unplugged, you will never get them installed (ie i had my 3.1 machine unplugged for over 500 days )


----------



## Drew2k

newsposter said:


> i dont get it..i thought ALL hooked up receivers got all updates downloaded except if the line was unplugged, you will never get them installed (ie i had my 3.1 machine unplugged for over 500 days )


I really don't know what the deal was with my HR10. It's always been connected to the phone line and satellite dish, but for some reason my HR10 did not apparently receive the slices through the sat signal, and I had to force a service e call to download and activate the upgrade.


----------



## hiker

Drew2k said:


> I really don't know what the deal was with my HR10. It's always been connected to the phone line and satellite dish, but for some reason my HR10 did not apparently receive the slices through the sat signal, and I had to force a service e call to download and activate the upgrade.


I'm not following what you did either. Did you or D* or TiVo have to do something special for your TSN to get the software to download across the phone line? Since the software is still in the sat stream, I did not think it was possible yet to get via phone line.


----------



## Drew2k

I was contacted by DIRECTV and asked for my TSN. I'm not sure what they did with it, or if they handed it over to TiVo to do something, but two-to-three days after giving them my TSN, I was given the go-ahead to force the service call.


----------



## dtremain

newsposter said:


> i dont get it..i thought ALL hooked up receivers got all updates downloaded except if the line was unplugged, you will never get them installed (ie i had my 3.1 machine unplugged for over 500 days )


In the real world, nothing works perfectly. If anyone ever tells you that something "always" or "never" happens, don't believe them.


----------



## GirkMonster

Going on 2 weeks post-InstantCake restore from fatal hard drive crash. Still on 6.2. I force calls to the DVR service multiple times daily and reboot after each one in an attempt to force the receiver to take and install the download to no avail.

getting pretty frustrated. I am thrilled to have rebuilt my tivo and have regained its functionality, but would like for it to be on the same software as my other tivo for continuity sake.

I have made several calls to DTV. The last time, they passed the buck and told me that they don't support tivos at all - so I called tivo directly - they were more helpful, but ultimately weren't able to force the update. This is a Philips DSR704 Series 2.

Help! Please.


----------



## newsposter

dtremain said:


> In the real world, nothing works perfectly. If anyone ever tells you that something "always" or "never" happens, don't believe them.


tivo ALWAYS will have a random reboot at some point in its life :lol:


----------



## litzdog911

dbronstein said:


> So how do I get this upgrade to install? The receiver is now in the basement and not connected to a phone line. My understanding is the upgrade is downloaded from the satellite, then it gets "activated" or whatever after the receiver phones home and will install. I took the receiver to another room so I could connect it to a phone line and manually called in, but the upgrade still hasn't installed. If the receiver has to be connected to the satellite when it calls in, then that's not gonna happen because I'm not about to putz around with disconnecting my main receiver.
> 
> So is there any way for me to get this upgrade installed?


Phoning from another room should work. Your Tivo doesn't need a satellite connection to trigger the software update, just a "daily call" home. Several folks here have reported success by simply taking their Tivo to a friend/neighbor's house and forcing the "daily call" from there.


----------



## dbronstein

litzdog911 said:


> Phoning from another room should work. Your Tivo doesn't need a satellite connection to trigger the software update, just a "daily call" home. Several folks here have reported success by simply taking their Tivo to a friend/neighbor's house and forcing the "daily call" from there.


As I said, I tried that and it didn't do it. I guess I'll try it again this weekend.


----------



## GirkMonster

dbronstein said:


> As I said, I tried that and it didn't do it. I guess I'll try it again this weekend.


Constantly connected to a phone line...daily calls every day - no update.

going on 3 weeks of this and still no update...


----------



## dbronstein

GirkMonster said:


> Constantly connected to a phone line...daily calls every day - no update.
> 
> going on 3 weeks of this and still no update...


Did you ever get it? I still haven't.

I remember reading there is some way to force a software download. Does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## GirkMonster

dbronstein said:


> Did you ever get it? I still haven't.
> 
> I remember reading there is some way to force a software download. Does anyone know how to do it?


Nope. tried and tried but no luck.

At least the unit works...wish it would update, but can't dwell on that forever, I guess. I find it most frustrating that I can't seem to get a straight answer from anyone on who might actually be able to cause this unit to take the update...


----------



## dbronstein

I still haven't gotten it. Isn't there some way to force it to download the latest software version?


----------



## farjo08

dbronstein said:


> I still haven't gotten it. Isn't there some way to force it to download the latest software version?


I'd like to know the same. I have been on 3.1E for, well, forever. I had originally hacked the tivo to add a 2nd HD, networking, and various apps, but in the last 2 years or so hardly use it. So I decided I would try to get it to upgrade (one thing I did, that I forget about, was made the change so it would disable updates) - so I did a C&D but nothing in regard to the update. I did have the "Pending Restart" prior to the C&D, so it had the slices, but the hack would not let it update.

The network stopped working quite some time ago, so couldn't just telnet in and reverse the change and not sure you can do it from a linux boot disc and since I didn't care about the recordings, went with the C&D hoping it would restore to original state.

But it looks like the slices are no longer in the stream? Anyone have any advice on how to get it to update?


----------



## Jhon69

farjo08 said:


> I'd like to know the same. I have been on 3.1E for, well, forever. I had originally hacked the tivo to add a 2nd HD, networking, and various apps, but in the last 2 years or so hardly use it. So I decided I would try to get it to upgrade (one thing I did, that I forget about, was made the change so it would disable updates) - so I did a C&D but nothing in regard to the update. I did have the "Pending Restart" prior to the C&D, so it had the slices, but the hack would not let it update.
> 
> The network stopped working quite some time ago, so couldn't just telnet in and reverse the change and not sure you can do it from a linux boot disc and since I didn't care about the recordings, went with the C&D hoping it would restore to original state.
> 
> But it looks like the slices are no longer in the stream? Anyone have any advice on how to get it to update?


Contact DirecTV Tech Support.I did and they said they would send me the latest update in 48 hours.Will let you know if I ever receive it.

HR10-250/software 6.3f./activated 3 days ago.


----------



## farjo08

Jhon69 said:


> Contact DirecTV Tech Support.I did and they said they would send me the latest update in 48 hours.Will let you know if I ever receive it.
> 
> HR10-250/software 6.3f./activated 3 days ago.


Thanks. Actually I went that route last weekend, and was told "I qualify for a free upgrade...". I already used the hr10-250 to get a free hr21-700, but played along, was transferred, and low and behold got a new (well think it's refurbished - generic cardboard box) hr21-200 (or 100, can't recall now). I did have to pay for shipping which was fine by me, so essentially problem resolved.


----------



## Brennok

I tried calling in and no luck for me. The woman I spoke to kept telling me to change the phone number I am calling so it dials with the 1 and area code. Obviously that didn't work since the number is local to me. Supposedly the unit hasn't called since 8/22/08 according to DTV yet it made a successful call this morning.


----------



## Jhon69

farjo08 said:


> Thanks. Actually I went that route last weekend, and was told "I qualify for a free upgrade...". I already used the hr10-250 to get a free hr21-700, but played along, was transferred, and low and behold got a new (well think it's refurbished - generic cardboard box) hr21-200 (or 100, can't recall now). I did have to pay for shipping which was fine by me, so essentially problem resolved.


Unless you want DLB.


----------



## Brennok

Jhon69 said:


> Contact DirecTV Tech Support.I did and they said they would send me the latest update in 48 hours.Will let you know if I ever receive it.
> 
> HR10-250/software 6.3f./activated 3 days ago.


Curious to see if you ever got it.


----------



## Jhon69

Brennok said:


> Curious to see if you ever got it.


No not yet.But since this is the busy time for DirecTV I can understand.Plus now with the new Tivo agreement maybe that has something to do with it.My HR10-250's card # is in the DVR scheduler it just won't work,but also I don't use the scheduler that much. 

I also have had a problem with call out to DVR service numbers that might have something to do with it.But now it seems like I have a good number.


----------



## Brennok

Yeah some times the numbers don't answer. I really wish I would get the update since it is causing havoc with my season passes. For example Bones shows this week as a single episode with no season pass option, but I can set one for next week.


----------



## Jhon69

Brennok said:


> Yeah some times the numbers don't answer. I really wish I would get the update since it is causing havoc with my season passes. For example Bones shows this week as a single episode with no season pass option, but I can set one for next week.


Crap!.Just tried to connect to the number I thought was a good one and even that one failed to connect.


----------



## Brennok

Sometimes that happens, but usually if I call right back it goes through. Occasionally I just swap out the numbers and that works too.


----------



## Jhon69

Brennok said:


> Sometimes that happens, but usually if I call right back it goes through. Occasionally I just swap out the numbers and that works too.


Yes then while we were watching a movie on our R22-100 a phone call was done to my HR10-250(Didn't notice it).Well I'll give DirecTV until Tues. late morning then I plan to call Tech Support again to see about the upgrade on the HR10-250.


----------



## Brennok

I called on mine tonight again since after about 1000 daily calls still nothing and they now are telling me they have no way of pushing the update from their end. They of course then wanted me to do a clear and delete and then if that doesn't fix it they would upgrade me to the Directv DVR. Well I passed on that and figure I will just keep blowing up the daily call lines.

The weird thing is I can only seem to get one local number to work but the other machines can connect to the other numbers. It dials but never makes the initial connection so maybe my modem is dying also.


----------



## Jhon69

Brennok said:


> I called on mine tonight again since after about 1000 daily calls still nothing and they now are telling me they have no way of pushing the update from their end. They of course then wanted me to do a clear and delete and then if that doesn't fix it they would upgrade me to the Directv DVR. Well I passed on that and figure I will just keep blowing up the daily call lines.
> 
> The weird thing is I can only seem to get one local number to work but the other machines can connect to the other numbers. It dials but never makes the initial connection so maybe my modem is dying also.


Yes well I plan to pass too,I'm staying SD for awhile.

I would believe DirecTV will get the updates to us when they get them.Since the new agreement between Tivo and DirecTV maybe Tivo is going to add more features to the update.

Also mine is now calling successfully so when DirecTV gets the update from Tivo we should see it.

Maybe if Stuart comes by he will be nice and check with his sources at DirecTV about the update cause it seems like we should have already gotten it,but like I said this new agreement could have changed everything.

I believe there is a modem test in settings.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I've got a problem with an R10 that I re-activated on Sunday noon. It's been in the closet for about 3 years, so it has software version 6.1. That's a problem. I had version 6.1 on the DTivo (40 hr) that this one replaced and I was starting to get all kinds of missed recordings. From what I read here, that's due to the guide format changes from Tribune Company. It says here that the problems will just get worse unless you upgrade to version 6.4a.

I hooked up a phone line and have made several successful phone calls. However, it never gives me the "Pending Restart" and I'm stuck on version 6.1. It's been more than 36 hours since the box was activated and that should have been more than enough time to download 6.4a.

I've spoken to Technical Support twice but they don't seem to have an answer. They just want to replace the box with an R22. I would prefer to stay with the Tivo until I'm forced to change when our locals go to MPEG4. Technical Support says that they see the successful phone calls, so that doesn't appear to be the problem.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Brennok

Mine never updated. Most people have found for the most part redoing your season passes fixes the issue. It think this is why people who keep the season pass only while the show is airing didn't run into any problems. It was only people who keep the same season pass to season to season regardless of whether the show is actually airing.

I know DVRupgrade now offers an instantcake download with 6.4a but I have never tried it myself. You could always buy that and then install a fresh image on the drive with version 6.4a.


----------



## NotOneofYou

Brennok said:


> I tried calling in and no luck for me. The woman I spoke to kept telling me to change the phone number I am calling so it dials with the 1 and area code. Obviously that didn't work since the number is local to me. Supposedly the unit hasn't called since 8/22/08 according to DTV yet it made a successful call this morning.


Tivos make 2 types of ph calls. Once a month it call dtv to download the pay per view diary whether you have ordered anything or not, it's just tagging the MOTHER SHIP. For the Tivo calls it is sched every 11 -15 days to call in for HD maint, defrag type things.

If your Tivo says no recent calls & Dtv says otherwise - the CSR didn't catch the diff. It was a ppv call they told you about. They cannot see your Tivo calls.


----------



## NotOneofYou

Brennok said:


> I called on mine tonight again since after about 1000 daily calls still nothing and they now are telling me they have no way of pushing the update from their end. They of course then wanted me to do a clear and delete and then if that doesn't fix it they would upgrade me to the Directv DVR. Well I passed on that and figure I will just keep blowing up the daily call lines.
> 
> The weird thing is I can only seem to get one local number to work but the other machines can connect to the other numbers. It dials but never makes the initial connection so maybe my modem is dying also.


It has 1 phone plug & 2 modems. It can make a pay per view call & no Tivo call because the Tivo modem could be bad. Or visa versa.


----------



## NotOneofYou

Jhon69 said:


> Yes well I plan to pass too,I'm staying SD for awhile.
> 
> I would believe DirecTV will get the updates to us when they get them.Since the new agreement between Tivo and DirecTV maybe Tivo is going to add more features to the update.
> 
> Also mine is now calling successfully so when DirecTV gets the update from Tivo we should see it.
> 
> Maybe if Stuart comes by he will be nice and check with his sources at DirecTV about the update cause it seems like we should have already gotten it,but like I said this new agreement could have changed everything.
> 
> I believe there is a modem test in settings.


Yes there is.

Also the actual upgrade comes thru the dish. It is the preparation the happens on the ph call.


----------



## NotOneofYou

Bob Coxner said:


> I've got a problem with an R10 that I re-activated on Sunday noon. It's been in the closet for about 3 years, so it has software version 6.1. That's a problem. I had version 6.1 on the DTivo (40 hr) that this one replaced and I was starting to get all kinds of missed recordings. From what I read here, that's due to the guide format changes from Tribune Company. It says here that the problems will just get worse unless you upgrade to version 6.4a.
> 
> I hooked up a phone line and have made several successful phone calls. However, it never gives me the "Pending Restart" and I'm stuck on version 6.1. It's been more than 36 hours since the box was activated and that should have been more than enough time to download 6.4a.
> 
> I've spoken to Technical Support twice but they don't seem to have an answer. They just want to replace the box with an R22. I would prefer to stay with the Tivo until I'm forced to change when our locals go to MPEG4. Technical Support says that they see the successful phone calls, so that doesn't appear to be the problem.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I love my tivos.

Do two resets thru the menu back to back. When the download is broadcast you will get it.


----------



## Bob Coxner

NotOneofYou said:


> I love my tivos.
> 
> Do two resets thru the menu back to back. When the download is broadcast you will get it.


Isn't 6.4a in the stream at all times?


----------



## Jhon69

Bob Coxner said:


> Isn't 6.4a in the stream at all times?


You would think if it was that there would not be any problems getting it.

As reported in post#138 it would seem to be what DirecTV wants you to do.Go with DirecTV's R22.Which you don't think they would say because of the new agreement between Tivo and DirecTV.

My HR10-250 now has been updating the guide and calling in with no problems.So I contacted DirecTV Tech Support they thought because I did not disable Call Waiting that that was the reason.So now I have Call Waiting disabled,still no 6.4a after I reconnected to DVR service.I also did 2 resets back to back.Anyways my only problem is being on 6.3f I can't use the DVR scheduler even though the card number is listed for my DirecTivo in the DVR scheduler.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

To any with R-10's, try this:

Because it is a DTV box, I believe you can try a forced download after reset. The way you do this is to press the red button on the front and at the first welcome screen press 0 2 4 6 8 and wait to see if a download screen shows up.

I'm not positive, but I think this is how I got mine updated a few months ago.

Good luck!


----------



## Jhon69

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> To any with R-10's, try this:
> 
> Because it is a DTV box, I believe you can try a forced download after reset. The way you do this is to press the red button on the front and at the first welcome screen press 0 2 4 6 8 and wait to see if a download screen shows up.
> 
> I'm not positive, but I think this is how I got mine updated a few months ago.
> 
> Good luck!


Just for the heck of it thought I'd try that on my HR10-250: no update.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Jhon69 said:


> Just for the heck of it thought I'd try that on my HR10-250: no update.


Have you tried looking it up on tivocommunity.com?


----------



## Jhon69

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Have you tried looking it up on tivocommunity.com?


Ya I've run across there from time to time not picking up many solutions to this problem.Also googled it and came with what I believe is the need to run software programs.So it's just becoming a pain.


----------



## LI-SVT

HR10-250 running 6.4a completely froze up Saturday night. There were heavy storms in the area. The HR10 was recording two shows, one on ch 215 and one on 635. The HR10 reported searching for signal on tuner 1 and tuner 2 due to weather but never recovered. I waited a little more than 10 minutes. During the outage I lost all remote and front panel keys. The signal had actually returned long before the 10 minutes I waited. I verified the return of signal using the HR20 connected to the same TV. Had to pull the plug to reboot.


----------



## msmith

HR10-250 running 6.4a was found to be spontaneously rebooting during heavy rain on Saturday afternoon 10/25. I noticed that it was on (it's usually in standby) and when I tuned I got the DirecTV logo and "just a few more minutes".

It was fine once the rain fade ended.


----------



## Jhon69

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1877793#post1877793

 :sure:


----------

